# Beginner group/partner (s) wanted



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I live in the Willow Grove/Hatboro, PA area....which is just north of Philadelphia. I'm looking for some people to get together and ride with. I've been doing 15-20 miles solo at 15-16mph avg, but am looking to do more. I think the group will help increase my mileage. Anyone in the area?


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry for not replying sooner. There are several groups in the area that have group rides. They are:

1. Central Bucks Bicycle Club - Central Bucks Bicycle Club
2. Suburban Cyclists Unlimited - Suburban Cyclists Unlimited Home Page
3. Bicycle Club of Philadelphia - www,phillybikeclub.org


I live in Hatboro and have only done a ride with CBBC and SCU (1 each). You will need to be careful on the speeds that they travel. I email the group leader to verify things, including the hills.


steve


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I have been very busy, and have not had the chance to contact them. If you ever want to go out, let me know. I live in Hatboro as well.


----------



## catlikeone (Sep 22, 2011)

I ride a beginner group. We do the SRT, cyclocamping, and try each others loops in montco and a touch further west. Mostly strong riders in the 16- 18mph 20-50mi range with a few scrapers that zip faster and longer. Everyone is mellow or melodramatic in a good way  PM if you'd like info on next outing. I'm from Ambler btw


----------

